# Who has stock? - Tesla Invader 3



## Mario (13/10/16)

Any vendor beside VapeMob bringing in the Telsa Invade III


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/10/16)

We are Bringing in a bunch  Will reply here once we have est eta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

Hey @Mario - is this a Telsa or Tesla?


----------



## Mario (13/10/16)

Sorry typo....Tesla Invader 3
@Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

Mario said:


> Sorry typo....Tesla Invader 3
> @Silver



No worries
Have edited the title for you
Hope you find it!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (27/10/16)

Our stock has landed

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/tesla-invader-iii-240w-box-mod-1026

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

